# 2" Ductile Iron leak



## PohlmanPlumbing (Sep 15, 2010)

Recently got a call from an apartment complex about a water main leak. Get there and water is gushing out of the asphalt. After some investigation work, find that it is a 2" ductile iron line. Get the backhoe and dig it up and and find that the leak is caused from a rock on top of the pipe. We repaired the pipe with a full-cirlce clamp. Worked just fine. Just wondering what is the industry standard repair for a problem like this. We dont do much commerical. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, if you can get a 10K ring out of a trap, then you should know the "industry standard" here too..................:laughing:


----------



## PohlmanPlumbing (Sep 15, 2010)

What is that supposed to mean? Please elaborate.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

It's a joke....see the laughing man.

Welcome to the Zone, BTW!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Are you sure it was DI? I thought 3 or 4" was the smallest manufactured.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.usabluebook.com/p-283888-smith-blair-226-repair-clamp-235-263-x-7-12-wss-bolts.aspx

:thumbsup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't worry about "industry standard," do it the best that can be done. Some clamps are better quality than others. Get the best one, install it, bury it and forget it.


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

i have seen 2" ductile. just pulled some out earlier this week and replaced it with 2" k copper


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

So, is 2" ductile the same color as 2" galvo?:blink:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

nope


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

pohlmanplumbing said:


> recently got a call from an apartment complex about a water main leak. Get there and water is gushing out of the asphalt. After some investigation work, find that it is a 2" ductile iron line. Get the backhoe and dig it up and and find that the leak is caused from a rock on top of the pipe. We repaired the pipe with a full-cirlce clamp. Worked just fine. Just wondering what is the industry standard repair for a problem like this. We dont do much commerical. Thanks for the input.


 morning, back east we call that a wraparond band, dont see much 2 ductile, that migh b bell & spigot lead & oakum any way that is industry standard what u did! Sellem a new line!! Have a great day!


----------



## PohlmanPlumbing (Sep 15, 2010)

Well selling them a new line was my first approach, but after seeing the terrible fill the pipe is buried in, it looks like I will be getting more calls just like this one. I mean it looks like they tore up the old parking lot and just put the broken up pieces back in the ditch. If I were to sell them a new line how would I guarentee my work? I guess I could truck in new fill but, it would be tough to sell the owner on that.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

PohlmanPlumbing said:


> Well selling them a new line was my first approach, but after seeing the terrible fill the pipe is buried in, it looks like I will be getting more calls just like this one. I mean it looks like they tore up the old parking lot and just put the broken up pieces back in the ditch. *If I were to sell them a new line how would I guarentee my work?* I guess I could truck in new fill but, it would be tough to sell the owner on that.


What are you saying? Because they put in junk backfill you have too also because a tough sell to the owner? First of all if this is in a parking lot you should backfill with granular to the top and haul off all spoils. If they want junk backfill and will not hold you responsable for settling, backfill 4" around your pipe with clean granular or sand and dump the junk back on top. Your pipe is protected properly and should have no problem guaranteeing your work. :thumbsup:


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

Pipe Rat said:


> What are you saying? Because they put in junk backfill you have too also because a tough sell to the owner? First of all if this is in a parking lot you should backfill with granular to the top and haul off all spoils. If they want junk backfill and will not hold you responsable for settling, backfill 4" around your pipe with clean granular or sand and dump the junk back on top. Your pipe is protected properly and should have no problem guaranteeing your work. :thumbsup:


we can't get by with there here in south dakota. if you have cohesive soils in the street/parking lot..and repace them with a granular...come winter, and as the ground freezes, the cohesives will expand, the granulars won't..so every winter, you have about a 4" dip wherever you have an excavation. come spring, the cohesives shrink once again to it's summer elevation, but 4 months a year, it's a nuisance.


----------

